

Top 50 Mac Terminal Commands - hollywoodcole
http://www.mactricksandtips.com/2008/02/top-50-terminal-commands.html

======
ichverstehe
This one might be the greatest: telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl

Never more shall I be bored during the installation of Debian. Combined with
the glamorous features of 0verkill
(<http://artax.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~brain/0verkill/>) I will soon be able to
get completely rid of X11.

No more shall I be dependent on Nvidias buggy drivers. Buggy, woggy, woo!

~~~
msteigerwalt
That's quite possibly the greatest thing I've ever seen.

